# Logitech Speaker System Z906 & Bluetooth



## thekiller (31. Januar 2013)

Nabend,

ich habe mir gerade das Soundsystem von Logitech (Logitech Speaker System Z906) ausgeguckt. Habe schon das kleine System Z623 für meinen Rechner. Nun möchte ich für mein Wohnzimmer nachrüsten.

Auf der Herstellerseite macht mich nur ein Absatz etwas stutzig:

"Dieses THX®-zertifizierte 500-Watt-Lautsprechersystem mit digitaler 5.1-Dekodierung produziert starken Sound mit feinen Details."

Besitzt das System nun nativen 5.1 Sound oder isses nur son hingemixter Kram durch die Basisstation?

Meine zweite Frage zu dem System bezieht sich auf den Bluetooth Adapter der mit dem Z906 System zusammen verfügbar ist.
Wenn man sich nur das Z906 System kauft (OHNE Bluetooth Adapter), kann man diesen dann später dazukaufen und verwenden?
Ich komme darauf, weil ich das Z906 System alleine für ca 250€ erstehen könnte und den Adapter für ca. 40€. Zwar gebraucht aber in gutem Zustand. Damit würde ich momentan knapp 120€ sparen.

Wär cool wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte.

LG Manuel

EDIT.: Link http://www.logitech.com/de-de/product/speaker-system-Z906?crid=47


----------

